# Kribs and Jack Dempsey



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

I read that they both go together without a problem. There's tiny little Jacks, maybe an inch from mouth to tail end for sale and was wondering if that's okay to go in a tank with Kribs for sure. That would be awesome.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Fry/juveniles of different species can be grown up together temporarily, if proportionately sized, but it is a very unstable situation.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

I was thinking that. Until the Jack gets bigger. Thanks.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

JD won't be considered unless I get a bigger tank now. BUT, I read killi fish are in the same area as Kribs. Are they popular? So it would be more west african themed. I just want something small that doesn't grow to be a monster.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

AquaticKid said:


> JD won't be considered unless I get a bigger tank now. BUT, I read killi fish are in the same area as Kribs. Are they popular? So it would be more west african themed. I just want something small that doesn't grow to be a monster.


Depends on the type of killifish. :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

AquaticKid said:


> JD won't be considered unless I get a bigger tank now. BUT, I read killi fish are in the same area as Kribs. Are they popular? So it would be more west african themed. I just want something small that doesn't grow to be a monster.


West African killies are fairly small species. They would need good cover to be safe from your kribs. The killies would tend to stay at the top and the kribs at the bottom. Most West African killies lay eggs in floating plants. Floating nylon yarn mops that could be removed would allow you to breed both killies and kribs from the same tank. A 20 long would be an OK choice for this but a 29 would give more height, helping keep the preferred living zones of the two species better separated. When the kribs spawn, you might have to move the killies, depending on the personalites of your fish, especially in a low tank like a 20 long.


----------

